# Corydidarum magnifica



## Travis K (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone culturing this species right now?


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if anyone is but they are cute af


----------



## BenLeeKing (Oct 10, 2018)

I think they were introduced into the European hobby not long ago (like last year I think), so it'll be a while until they are widely available there... and the US? probably an even longer wait...


----------



## Stanislas (Oct 20, 2018)

I do have Corydidarum (Pseudoglomeris) magnifica roaches.
They are lovely, and not only for their gorgeous looks, but also for their parental care. The young stay with the mother for a while. The mother provides food and shelter.
The males are actually quite capable of flying (catched one that traveled through the room after a successful escape).
Picture of a mother with babies between the legs.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Oct 26, 2018)

Travis K said:


> Anyone culturing this species right now?


I do have a small colony.  Im in NC

Reactions: Like 3


----------

